# A routine appointment



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Your "routine" appointment makes me smile!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes me smile, too! Every day is a blessing with Liberty and Lexi. Hoping you have time to make many, many more memories.
Tracer made me laugh!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You are very lucky to still have your girls.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I didn't realize that you had two that were ill.

Keep up whatever you are doing! I always used to get scared taking my pets in for routine exams once they become seniors.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Always so happy to read about "routine" and healthy vet visits for our seniors. Extra kisses to them all! :smooch:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Excellent news about the girls, and Tracer must just keep you laughing. They're so silly, these gold dogs!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I too didn't realize that you had 2 kids that had health concerns. I'm thrilled for you that you had a routine visit. I too know how that feels and it is amazing. Truly cause to celebrate. Praying for more routine visits to come and more time to enjoy life with your girls.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wonderful news !!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

It is great to read such wonderful news!! You are doing a great job with your girls!! Give them a big hug from us!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

So happy that your girls both had "routine" routine vet appts. and glad that Tracer enjoyed his cookie.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> You are very lucky to still have your girls.





kwhit said:


> So happy that your girls both had "routine" routine vet appts. and glad that Tracer enjoyed his cookie.





hotel4dogs said:


> Makes me smile, too! Every day is a blessing with Liberty and Lexi. Hoping you have time to make many, many more memories.
> Tracer made me laugh!


I join the above members in letting you know how happy I am for you, hold them close every day, and enjoy every single second you have with them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

"Routine' visits with our seniors, especially when ill, make for a good day worth celebrating! Did they get their occasional vanilla ice cream? Tracer too


----------

